
I set my own salary, it blows peoples minds - LatteLazy
https://granttree.co.uk/i-set-my-own-salary-it-blows-peoples-minds/
======
LatteLazy
Not quite as straight forwards as the title reads, but I think it's
interesting to look at alternative social\corporate structures...

